# volt's



## hlpack (Dec 21, 2003)

What year did Farmall go from 6 to 12 volt? and did the industrial and utility model's change at the same time?


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

I think the change came in mid- 1964.


----------



## hlpack (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks Bigdog Im working on a 460 utility its 12 volt and I wanted to know if it was born that way. Harry


----------

